# WooooHoooo Finally got my XA2



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Fed-Ex woke me this morning with my XA2. OK, so I'm off today and was trying to sleep in some. Hooked up the video cable using HDMI to DVI cable. Pretty impressed with the HD disc picture. Put in a standard DVD to compare, not so sure that it upconverts any better than my Oppo971.
I'll hook up all those audio cables later today and give a full review later. So, far me likey.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

What are you doing online? Enjoy a few movies and let us know what it's like. Please - titles of film, picture quality etc. 

I am curious - I just rented the HD DVD of Smokin' Aces and I wasn't impressed with the image quality. It looked a bit dirty or softly grainy to me. I mean, it was HD DVD so it looked good but compared to King Kong it was poor. KK so far is my quality benchmark, let me know if you see any that rivals it.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I got on to check mail and get some driving directions so I thought I'd take a minute and say something here. Got my audio hooked up this afternoon. All I've been watching so far is King Kong. Excellent. Sound is good with 6 channel direct too. Going for dinner now, will watch more when I get back.


----------

